
Early Impressions of Rust from a Go Programmer - belak
https://coded.io/2020/02/early-impressions-of-rust-from-a-go-programmer/
======
totalperspectiv
Very nice write up. I liked the point that Result and Option types would fit
nicely into Go and totally agree. Now that I've used rust, languages without
Result / Option / match expressions feel weak and dangerous.

------
llorllale
> Explicit interfaces. In Go, you cannot have multiple functions with the same
> name. Because of how this interacts with implicit interfaces, if two
> interfaces you need to implement require a method with the same name, it
> gets very hard to manage. Normally this is not an issue, but I also like
> being explicit about things.

This was recently fixed in Go 1.14:
[https://golang.org/doc/go1.14#language](https://golang.org/doc/go1.14#language)

~~~
belak
Oh cool, I missed this in the 1.14 release notes. This partially fixes it, but
it's not easy to implement multiple interfaces with overlapping functions
because you still can't implement multiple functions on the same type with the
same name.

------
the_dripper
nice article!

